# A Word On Electrics



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Recently, on a trip, my HVAC fan quite workings. My 1986 QSW (no vacuum accessories, only A/C) has always been a reliable companion electrically speaking (minus that time I had to replace the ignition system, a starter, the starter wiring, anyway...) 








As soon as I got home I pulled out the trusty Bentley manual and spent the next few evenings perusing its un-indexed tiny print. After feeling I had located the correct wiring diagram I started trouble shooting feeling sure it was going to be a bad switch, or resistor, possibly a bad wire or connection (ground perhaps). A few nights later and I was into this- 

The fan system worked great, but I couldn't get power to the switch. To make a long story short, cars with A/C have their own law on wiring. For a QSW with A/C the A/C relay has to activate every time the ignition is on to supply power to the Fan circuit through the switch whether the A/C is on or not (who'd of thought). After finding the actual correct wiring diagram and testing all the circuits and then finally (lastly) testing the A/C relay the prognosis is the relay is bad. Certainly something that can be replaced without dismantling the entire dashboard. Live and learn.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Just to add a few notes about the parts I purchased during this project:

I went to Autohaus AZ, as I usually do, for my projects. In my opinion they're shipping is on the high side, but they have a good selection of parts and get me my parts quick which is always nice.

After trying to remove my fan switch for what seemed like an eternity I determined that my chances of breaking the plastic dash bit that the switch mounts in was high so I cut the retaining tabs on the switch housing reasoning at that time that I would be buying a new switch anyway. This is what Autohaus AZ sent me:



An first gland it looks correct and exactly like the old switch. However, the detents are really harsh and cheap feeling. I had to order a second one because the first one that came didn't feel like it was quite turning far enough to engage the 4th or high position. The second one felt a little better, but still isn't great. Maybe it will wear in and feel better. The switch fits perfectly into dash, but once again the detents do not match up with the HVAC panel lettering really well. Also, keep your old knob if you're replacing the switch as the knob that comes with the new switch looks to be for the A2 interior. 

The relay (the actual culprit of my problem) is made by Meyel and comes in those great boxes with the GERMANY seal on the outside. 



The old relay was made by Bosch. The new really fits fine and does it's job, but you could wiggle one of the connectors back and forth pretty easily. Not the worst of problems, especially since it's not something that I should ever have to look at or deal with (unless the relay fails). I was hoping for a little more quality from both parts than what I got.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, Uro is pretty much junk in my opinion.. And Meyle can really be hit or miss depending on the part. Lots of their stuff is made in PRC or India, or elsewhere.. I've even received two of the same Meyle parts made in two different countries.. occasionally i'll get something german made from them, but rarely. They always say "Germany" on the box, but that doesnt necessarily mean '"Made in Germany". The COO sticker is elsewhere..

Thanks for the writeup


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Meyle is hit or miss I agree. I bought a new ignition switch (Meyle) for my Eurovan and the new one twice failed to activate power to the wipers, headlamps, and HVAC. Got another replacement and so far so good.


----------

